# Anyone wintering in Greece for Xmas / New Year?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We plan to be in Greece for Christmas and New Year and wondered if any other members plan to be also?

Welcome any suggestions of where to spend it especially if anyone has done so in previous years.

We have vague plans to return home via Albania, Montenegro and possibly a side trip to Bosnia / Mostar. Insurance will be border insurance and a Dutch company covering our vehicle (belts and braces). If that appeals let us know!

Adam & Sophie


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

it's likely you'll find company in Finikounda- several people overwinter on camping Thines and Finikes. We'll be in sunny ( ha) Hawes though I know where I'd prefer to be.....


----------

